# eteindre la nuit ou mise en veille?



## yabr (14 Septembre 2006)

bonjour
je me posais la question de savoir si je devais ou non eteindre mon mac mini la nuit?
pour l'instant je le mets en veille...et le matin je le reveille par appui sur une touche

est ce que je fais bien?

j'avais cru lire il y a un moment que lorsqu'un mac reste en veille la nuit il s'en suit une sorte de maintenance qui se fait automatiquement...
j'ai rêvé ou pas?
si c'est vrai comment ça fonctionne?

merci de m'avoir lu


----------



## elKBron (14 Septembre 2006)

en effet, il y a des traitements qui se font la nuit...
MAIS en laissant allumé ton mac la nuit : tu augmente tes factures d electricité pour rien, et tu nuis à notre environnement 
en partant du principe qu il existe des softs tels Maintenance de notre cher membre Onyx qui remplace le traitement nocturne, tu n as plus de raison de laisser allumé ton mac la nuit...

enfin bon, moi c est mon avis. après, chacun vois midi a sa porte


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Septembre 2006)

Contrairement &#224; une id&#233;e re&#231;ue, le *cycle p&#233;riodique d'entretien ne fonctionne pas en veille*. Il est alors d&#233;cal&#233; dans le temps ou simplement ne s'ex&#233;cute pas.
Le Mac doit rester allum&#233;.

*Un lien en anglais*.  

C'moon.


----------



## demougin (14 Septembre 2006)

ce genre de question me fait penser à la querelle sur le sexe des anges et les espaces multidimensionnels
je connais plusieurs questions permanentes :
- je partitionne ou pas?
- je défragmente ou pas?
- j'éteins ou je laisse en veille (ouais mais les tâches nocturnes ne s'effectuent que si la machine est acive)?
- je laisse le chargeur de mon portable branché ou pas?

la fonction recherche donne en général des réponses immédiatement


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2006)

demougin a dit:


> - je partitionne ou pas?
> si tu veux, y'a pas de mal a le faire,
> - je défragmente ou pas?
> il parrait que c'est pas conseillé en tout cas, surtout pas norton
> ...


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2006)

demougin a dit:


> la fonction recherche donne en g&#233;n&#233;ral des r&#233;ponses imm&#233;diatement



Euh&#8230; j'arrive pas a comprendre le sens de ta phrase&#8230; tu cherches une reponse&#8230; et tu ne cherches pas? ou alors, un modo est pass&#233;? (mais pas d'indics vertes&#8230 

Sinon, je viens d'apprendre que MacOS avait un systeme de maintenance automatique, ce que je ne savait pas  :love:


----------



## demougin (15 Septembre 2006)

mon post était simplement destiné à faire réfléchir et à utiliser la fonction recherche du forum (ces thèmes ont été abordés un très grand nombre de fois)
pour ma part
- je partitionne pour des systèmes différents
- je ne défragmente pas
- j'éteins la nuit
- je ne débranche pas


et ...

je sauvegarde au moins une fois par semaine sur deux supports différents


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2006)

Cerise sur le gâteau pour des débats à n'en plus finir : 

- un appareil électrique éteint consomme de l'énergie, il faut le débrancher pour qu'il ne consomme plus. En gros mon powermac par exemple consomme 3 watts en veille et 2,5 éteint, donc les éco d'énergies en éteignant, bof...  En tout cas j'éteins quand même car un reboot régulier assure un teint de pêche à mon mac osx et une vigueur de jeune homme


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Septembre 2006)

Effectivement, le reboot permet de r&#233;cup&#233;rer de la m&#233;moire active. Si l'on est limit&#233; en Ram, il vaut mieux faire attention &#224; ce genre de choses.

C'moon.


----------



## yabr (15 Septembre 2006)

le reboot permet de récupérer de la mémoire active. 

pourquoi???


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2006)

yabr a dit:


> le reboot permet de récupérer de la mémoire active.
> 
> pourquoi???





Moi j'aurais surtout dit qu'il permet de vider les caches mémoire, de supprimer les fichiers swap. Même avec 1,5 go de ram, je reboot régulièrement.


----------



## yabr (15 Septembre 2006)

comment on fait pour rebooter sur un mac mini?il y a une manip à faire??
ça n'abime pas une machine de rebooter?


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Septembre 2006)

yabr a dit:


> le reboot permet de récupérer de la mémoire active.
> 
> pourquoi???



Conseil : utilise le moniteur d'activité => Icône du Dock>afficher l'allocation de mémoire. Et observe bien le comportement de la Ram.

Après le lancement de quelques applications, quelques heures de navigation sur le net, des téléchargements, des logiciels nécessitant Rosetta (si tu es sur MacIntel), tu remarqueras que la part de jaune (la mémoire active) s'accroît et ne diminue pas totalement, même après la fermeture des applications utilisée. Le système en garde une partie, surtout si tu as installé une application ou utilisé Adobe Reader 7 avec Rosetta.

Le système ne te rendra pas cette mémoire à moins de relancer le Mac. Ce n'est pas grave en soit, mais peut poser quelques ralentissements si tu utilises des applications gourmandes et que tu ne dispose pas de beaucoup de Ram.

Comme le dit jaipatoukompri : 





> un reboot régulier assure un teint de pêche à mon mac osx et une vigueur de jeune homme



C'moon.


----------



## elKBron (15 Septembre 2006)

n'y a t il pas une commande bash pour libérer cet espace ? ce serait quand meme plus pratique, non ?


----------



## Fondug (15 Septembre 2006)

Y'a un truc qui est vachement bien, se sont les différentes mises à jour : itunes, mac os, etc. En gros, une fois par mois. Et comme il faut rebooter...  

Spécial dédicace à Jaipatoukompri : quand je ne mets ma mon MB sur secteur, bah le bloc secteur reste lui branché à la multi-prises... Je sais, je sais... :mouais:


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Septembre 2006)

yabr a dit:


> comment on fait pour rebooter sur un mac mini?il y a une manip à faire??
> ça n'abime pas une machine de rebooter?



Menu Pomme : redémarer...

Eteinds ton MacMini avant de te coucher, cela suffira.

Tu n'as pas à t'inquiéter des scripts de maintenance si tu utilises OnyX ou Maintenance pour les lancer de temps en temps.
Avec OnyX, tu peux aussi modifier leur heure d'exécution, afin de ne pas avoir à attendre jusqu'à 3 heures du matin, ou à te lever à 5 heures.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Septembre 2006)

elKBron a dit:


> n'y a t il pas une commande bash pour libérer cet espace ? ce serait quand meme plus pratique, non ?



Je ne sais pas, mais la vérification des autorisations en rend une partie.


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2006)

yabr a dit:


> comment on fait pour rebooter sur un mac mini?il y a une manip &#224; faire??
> &#231;a n'abime pas une machine de rebooter?












Bon faut pas le prendre mal, c'est de notre faute en plus avec ces anglicismes &#224; la con, mais j'adore ce smiley alors quand je peux le poser je le fais...


----------



## yabr (15 Septembre 2006)




----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2006)

yabr a dit:


>




A d&#233;faut d'avoir le sens de l'humour, t'aurais p&#251; citer mon message


----------

